# Heat Wave...



## AMAC2233 (Jun 6, 2008)

Right now it's 58 degrees here in Boston and overcast. Hard to believe that NOAA is predicting 92 tomorrow, 95 on Sunday, and *99 degrees* on Monday, with a dip into the high 80's on Tuesday. (That's still not going to get me out buying A/C units, nor will I ever consider installing central air.) 

Well, at least the weathermen can no longer complain about the "March-like" weather. That really gets me going. And, with hot weather comes those refreshing thunderstorms, one aspect of summer that I actually like.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow some people on here are anti-AC..I'm anti sweating..


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, well I'm a pretty cheap guy in general, so I definitely won't go for a wallet drainer like A/C. There are ways around it. I have a nice porch on the north side of my house that always gets a cool breeze, even on those hot/sticky days. A dehumidified (via an Energy Star Kenmore) basement is always bearable also.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

I just have a single AC unit running in my living room..I keep the window open in my bedroom for fresh air.  If it gets really brutal I can chill at my parents house where there's central AC and lots of refreshments.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Ritas Italian ice is going to make so much money this weekend.  When I worked there in high school..they would make $3k plus on a hot day and now prices are almost double as high..not bad for syrup and water..lol


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 7, 2008)

65 degrees and climbing. Probably the warmest temperature I've seen in four days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

currently 73 degrees...humidity over 90%..Realfeel 78...I'm going to wait a few hours and take a really long walk..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Chilling at 68 degrees


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Chilling at 68 degrees



Wow..it's cooler in Philly than A-town..wowser..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..it's cooler in Philly than A-town..wowser..



That's INSIDE, lol. and it's gonna stay that way.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's INSIDE, lol. and it's gonna stay that way.....




Now it's up to 77 degrees..realfeel is 93 due to all the humidity and haze..wow..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a little early, but I'm getting real close to crankin out some frozen daquiris..........


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Up to 73. Took a quick ride to the local grocery store and the humidity is on the rise. It kinda feels nice. Gonna be great beer drinking weather this afternoon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Up to 73. Took a quick ride to the local grocery store and the humidity is on the rise. It kinda feels nice. Gonna be great beer drinking weather this afternoon.



I have 19 bottles of Sam Adams summer chilling in my fridge..I'd like to walk 5-6 miles around Noon and get drenched with sweat first..


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 7, 2008)

88 now.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

About 91 here. Humid too, but it's not oppressive. It sorta feels good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

93..realfeel 96..less humid than before and a moderate breeze


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

it's moist here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

Portland escaped the Heat Wave today.  I spent all day in central NH helping my brother move where it was 92 degrees in the shade.  I just got home and was fearing the worst and a 100+ degree apartment and arrived to find the temperature 62 degrees outside.  60 miles by the way the crow flies away and 30 degrees cooler, it almost feels cold.

Tomorrow it's supposed to get up to the high 80's here, but the real serious heat appears like it will remain south.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

It's like the surface of the sun here, and Sunday is supposed to be a record breaker. Bike race starts at 9, but it's really gonna suck by 12.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Up here in CT we are getting a ton of heat lightning and thunder.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

A nice rippin' thunderstorm rolling through right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2008)

Coming by here now with some great lightning strikes to go along with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2008)

send it up this way to cool this off for the evening


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> send it up this way to cool this off for the evening



Storm's by. Down to 71*F.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got a call from a neighbor and confirmed on the school web site. Our town has declared tomorrow a half-day, early dismissal, due to the forecast of high heat/humidity on Monday.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Just got a call from a neighbor and confirmed on the school web site. Our town has declared tomorrow a half-day, early dismissal, due to the forecast of high heat/humidity on Monday.



Lots of schools were doing this today. I don't recall them doing that before.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lots of schools were doing this today. I don't recall them doing that before.



The high school I went to was mainly without air conditioning and days like this were brutal..I think it's about 90 degrees out already...I need to check accuweather


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

My wife and her girl friends are playting tennis as i write this  . Luckily the courts are riverside so the breeze is fine . Today is supposed to be the Hottest of the current heat wave .

I'm doing NOTHING -period -- squat  cept maybe will be "crankin the ax" on for fun.  Just got my Gibson "intonated" and feel inspired to learn some new tunes -


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I played an instrument. I'm cruising YouTube for songs. I'm in the same camp, staying indoors.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I wish I played an instrument. I'm cruising YouTube for songs. I'm in the same camp, staying indoors.



GIT YERSELF A GEETAR MOE AND Become A STAR .   


Seriously,You are  bright and with motivation  it provides a nice diversion . I have several buds who just took it up couple a years ago and are having fun with it . I was self taught  then took a few lessons from some guys nothing serious . It's like anything else practice makes perfect --"or at least good enuf to fool most people"  LMAO


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GIT YERSELF A GEETAR MOE AND Become A STAR .
> 
> 
> Seriously,You are  bright and with motivation  it provides a nice diversion . I have several buds who just took it up couple a years ago and are having fun with it . I was self taught  then took a few lessons from some guys nothing serious . It's like anything else practice makes perfect --"or at least good enuf to fool most people"  LMAO



I'd love to play sax. I'm all thumbs with string instruments. I played some piano as a child but didn't stay with it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I wish I played an instrument. I'm cruising YouTube for songs. I'm in the same camp, staying indoors.



Moe..don't you miss your Lawyer days when you had to wear a suit and tie in 95 degree heat..:smash:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Moe..don't you miss your Lawyer days when you had to wear a suit and tie in 95 degree heat..:smash:



Nope, and I have a coupla thousand dollars worth of suits collecting dust. Don't miss the drycleaners either. Another green point to chalk up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'd love to play sax. I'm all thumbs with string instruments. I played some piano as a child but didn't stay with it.



 Funny when i was kid i took sax lessons in elementary  thru HS  and really liked it . Played  sax then in a  group in the  60's then kinda got away from it and got into guitar .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

89 degrees and humid..I'm not looking forward to checking out a bronze marker..and then @ 2:00PM I have a family coming in which means walking around slowly outside browsing tombstones..please..I just want to get through this day without Swampass.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 89 degrees and humid..I'm not looking forward to checking out a bronze marker..and then @ 2:00PM I have a family coming in which means walking around slowly outside browsing tombstones..please..I just want to get through this day without Swampass.



Hey, you might get a few heat strokers out there, things might be looking up, lol. Get  yourself some kind of air conditioned moonsuit , and then walk em around out there for a coupla hours looking at stones......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hey, you might get a few heat strokers out there, things might be looking up, lol. Get  yourself some kind of air conditioned moonsuit , and then walk em around out there for a coupla hours looking at stones......



Problem is that the old folks who die of heat stroke usually live in public housing and can't afford a steezy tombstone...I know there are old folks right now sitting in tiny 100 degree apartments sweating like crazy..it's pretty sad actually since the Mall and the Library are air conditioned but some of them can't get there.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't take it anymore.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2008)

What a difference a little elevation and some mountains made today temp wise!  When I left the Mount Snow area around noon, it was hazy, and humid, but only about 75 degrees, and relatively comforable.  By the time I hit Greenfield, Mass not an hour later, the same sky condtions had the temp at just over 90, and I saw a max temp of 95 on the Mass Pike just East of Springfield, all under the same hazy sky conditions!


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

This weather is unbearable.  I sweat all the time.  I'm not built for this kind of heat.

/Searching real estate in Labrador.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

I HATE humidity.  I'm not a summer person.  That's the nice thing about when I was running early morning (as much as I am NOT a morning person and hate rising at 5AM)... it's so cool that I've seen my breath while running.   But most of the day lately, I've been staying in A/C.  I technically have asthma so I'm supposed to be careful on bad air quality days anyway.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah humidity sux 

we have had  it here in the 1000 Island region for longer than usual  too but its differant our temps are mid 70's  with about 70-75 % humidity and there always a breeze off the river  -- altho it now a 'warm " breeze . My son arrived from Manhattan and though t it was COOL  here . He didn't use the AC last nite -- ???????


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

It's mid-July, folks. This seems pretty typical as far as I can tell.

Midday Saturday, I spent close to 3 hours cutting up a big oak tree that fell during a thunderstorm a few weeks ago. Yesterday morning, I did close to a 10 mile mountain bike ride. The sweat was pouring out of me in both cases and it actually felt great! I kept well-hydrated and didn't have a problem.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

I know it's typical - doesn't mean I have to like it.  :razz:  I stay in New England for Fall, Winter, and Spring.  Not summer.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I know it's typical - doesn't mean I have to like it.  :razz:  I stay in New England for Fall, Winter, and Spring.  Not summer.



Understood, but it puts those other seasons in perspective and lets you appreciate them more. Our house and my work have central A/C so I can escape it as needed. Sometimes after leaving work, the heat and humidity actually feel good though.

Hitting Cape Cod on Thursday for 8 days of laying on the beach. I'll be rocking the most pathetic farmer tan you ever did see. Can't wait though.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

I hear ya on that.  When I worked for the City, my boss and coworkers were menopausal so it was like a fridge in our office from March through November.  Getting out into the heat felt really good many days.  And you're right that it helps you appreciate the other seasons more.  

Enjoy the Cape!  I'm jealous!  It's been several years since I've been.  Maybe next summer....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Understood, but it puts those other seasons in perspective and lets you appreciate them more. Our house and my work have central A/C so I can escape it as needed. Sometimes after leaving work, the heat and humidity actually feel good though.
> 
> Hitting Cape Cod on Thursday for 8 days of laying on the beach. I'll be rocking the most pathetic farmer tan you ever did see. Can't wait though.


Thats the difference for me....I work in the heat all day most days. By the weekend I don't want to move from the a/c.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't deal well with the heat and humidity, but it is what it is .....July in New England.  As much as I can't stand it, I'll take this any day of the week over the high 40's - low 50's with rain that we see mid-April through mid- May and from mid - October through mid - November.  Those are the two month periods out of the year that I really can't stand in terms of weather.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hitting Cape Cod on Thursday for 8 days of laying on the beach. I'll be rocking the most pathetic farmer tan you ever did see. Can't wait though.



Buy a cheap body board ($40) and hit up Nauset Beach.  Potential for great waves as the tropical storms from the south head north.

Surf's UP Dude!!!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

I've had my AC on for two weeks straight..I wish we had cool summers like in the 60s and 70s...well only another month or two of heat and then fall which is usually pretty warm as well.  I'm a warm blooded person..in the winter..I rarely wear a jacket except when I ski..and often wear sandles if there is no snow on the ground...I currently have swamp-ass...FYI


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Buy a cheap body board ($40) and hit up Nauset Beach.  Potential for great waves as the tropical storms from the south head north.
> 
> Surf's UP Dude!!!  :lol:



Yeah that's a great fun!!! 

 When we're on the  Cape i usually get to hit that beach several days . The year i retired we rented a beach house there for 8 weeks it was awesome . 

Every September we go on the road for month( this is one of great things about retirement -- rates are WAYYYY down  no reservations in restaurants or tee times for  golf .  We  usually get to either the Cape or Maine coast  every September  for a week after spending   2 weeks lakeside  at Bolton Landing @ Lake George------------  a beautiful spot in the Dacks


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah that's a great fun!!!
> 
> When we're on the  Cape i usually get to hit that beach several days . The year i retired we rented a beach house there for 8 weeks it was awesome .
> 
> Every September we go on the road for month( this is one of great things about retirement -- rates are WAYYYY down  no reservations in restaurants or tee times for  golf .  We  usually get to either the Cape or Maine coast  every September  for a week after spending   2 weeks lakeside  at Bolton Landing @ Lake George------------  a beautiful spot in the Dacks



Bolton Landing is quite nice.  Do you stay at the Sagamore when you go?


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

I do plan on hitting this at least a couple times:

http://www.dirtworld.com/trails/trail.asp?id=12727&trail_name=Trail of Tears Mountain Bike Trail


----------

